# RED helmet, GoPro: Lost in Grand Canyon



## Mj800 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, 
I sent you a message on the messenger application for this forum. I believe I have found your Go Pro.


----------



## Uncle Skwid (Oct 7, 2016)

Right on. You're making my day! I sent you a message back with my email.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Now you have to posts some videos !


----------



## Uncle Skwid (Oct 7, 2016)

If I get this helmet (my TDUB, no less) and cam back as a result of this message board, I would certainly owe this forum a video or two.

My day has been made.


----------



## Uncle Skwid (Oct 7, 2016)

So thanks to some kind-hearted people, TDUB / GoPro returned. All is well with the world. As promised above, a short four minute edit of what the GoPro saw thru the canyon. 

And many thanks to all parties involved in returning the wayward helmet. Peace.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz76T132nTQ


----------

